# CCScore



## husky (Sep 29, 2002)

what is this? And how do i get rid of it. keeps wanting to install when i insert a cd rom. then ask for a cd.
thanks


----------



## banks10000 (Oct 16, 2004)

husky said:


> what is this? And how do i get rid of it. keeps wanting to install when i insert a cd rom. then ask for a cd.
> thanks


I can't be sure, but I beleive CCScore is part of the Kodak EasyShare applications that come with a Kodak product, possibly a camera. Do you have anything from Kodak?


----------



## husky (Sep 29, 2002)

thanks. i had kodak easyware om my computer. cant get rid of this part
any tips

thanks


----------



## banks10000 (Oct 16, 2004)

You could try putting the Kodak CD in and if it autoruns and detects a partial install, perhaps it will let your Remove as part of and Modify/Repair/Remove function. If not, and you still have the CD, try installing it to get everything back on, and then uninstalling it.

Other than that, I am not sure what else you can do. Perhaps getting a HiJack log and see if someone else can figure out how to find the entry in your registry which makes it think that it is still in the install mode of that software.

I don't want to tell you to hack through your registry, but if it were me, I would backup my entire registy and then search for CCScore and remove any key that referenced CCScore just to see if that would do it.


----------

